# Happy b-day PG!



## DinohScene (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy b-day Phoenix Goddess ;D

Hope you'll love the cake as much as I do ;3


----------



## Sterling (Jul 27, 2012)

Cool, happy birthday!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 27, 2012)

Haappy birthday


----------



## emigre (Jul 27, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday Spell Check PG!!


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday PG, have a great day!


----------



## signz (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday, my goddess!


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday m8, have a good one.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!  

It's not my birthday here yet. Stupid timezones and their time manipulations ;___;


----------



## Nujui (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## haflore (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday peej!  
...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks, Nujui and Haffie!(Nice to see you again, dude) 




Now if someone can just get me Garrus and Alistair for my birthday, I will love them forever


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 27, 2012)

peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 27, 2012)

Peegee, my loooooooooooove! Happy Birthday!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> It's not my birthday here yet. Stupid timezones and their time manipulations ;___;


Not all time manipulation is bad...
That said, you're what, 100 cycles old now?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, I want Garrus and Alistair real badly, but I'll take Guild, Martin, and PK 

Of course I am, PK. I've been that old for a long time. Even us female immortals lie about age 
A time manipulation should have put current me in the far future when space flights are trendy. Then I could hunt for sexy people all throughout the universe 

Thanks guys!


----------



## DS1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday! May you rise from the ashes like my characters in Musou Orochi whenever I mash buttons!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy BIrthday PG.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Wow, I want Garrus and Alistair real badly, but I'll take Guild, Martin, and PK


Wait, what? 



Phoenix Goddess said:


> A time manipulation should have put current me in the far future when space flights are trendy. Then I could hunt for sexy people all throughout the universe



Oh, it's just like Captain Jack again. Behave, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Wait, what?



Nothing 
Other than the fact that three of my favorite friends posted in a row. C-C-C-Combo.





> Oh, it's just like Captain Jack again. Behave,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clever. Very clever.
Captain Jack doesn't hold a candle to me


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 27, 2012)

No...he didn't bring a candle with him that time.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah, happy day and whatever PG.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday Goddess!!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday PG 

Please note my copyright on your titties is still in effect. 



Spoiler


----------



## Minox (Jul 27, 2012)

Have a real good one PG :3


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## Rydian (Jul 27, 2012)

>>;


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Happy birthday PG
> 
> Please note my copyright on your titties is still in effect.



Taking you to court for the property of my... property? 




Rydian said:


> >>;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 27, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday PG
> ...


 you too.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 27, 2012)

It's your birthday, Phoenix, right? Make the best of it!

I had some art for the occasion, but you lack the extra sense necessary to process it. For now, anyways.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 27, 2012)

Spoiler: For Ninja Eyes Only 










Post the translation here for everyone else, PG.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2012)

Gahars said:


> It's your birthday, Phoenix, right? Make the best of it!
> 
> I had some art for the occasion, but you lack the extra sense necessary to process it. For now, anyways.




For now, yes 
Once I make robots, I will have the tools I need to rule what I need to make this world a better place.

I'll definitely make the best of my birthday!(It's not until tomorrow, though.)
I'm getting me an ice cream cake, some robot parts for the "simple" robot I'm working on, a few video games and robot/programming books.

Nerdy birthday, I tell you.


Thanks again, guys!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2012)

Don't wanna double post, don't wanna double post, don't... wann.... can't resist D:



Densetsu said:


> Spoiler: For Ninja Eyes Only
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Best birthday message ever. Thank you! I'll ask my sexy male friends to lapdance for me. They probably won't mind 

Why should I translate it for them? It's for me! 
Nope, not going to translate it for them.




Spoiler



"(Heisei era)24-7-27
(Aka 2012-7-27)

Phoenix Goddess,

Happy birthday. I hope all of your wishes come true. I hope that a sexy, handsome man gives you a naked lapdance(  ) 
Close enough for you to smell him(I think).

~The Perverted Densetsu (  )

P.S. You fail this test if you get a Japanese friend to translate this."

Of course I took some liberties somewhere in there, but I tried my best to make it sound natural. And saying "the perverted Densetsu" is totally natural.

Their English probably isn't good enough to translate it, to be honest. And some of them use google translate to say things in English. Remember a certain "pooshy" word? 
Not to mention they would totally see me as a giant pervert if they read that >___>
Or both of us D:





But just for a laugh, here's how google translated it XD
Google made it sound more perverted than it already is!



Spoiler



"That new ~Tsu it all you wish will come true. Lap in front of the taste can be naked sexy handsome. Hope it will give you a dance. I smell of the bullet is about the proximity of the gold to.

Legend ~

And translated into Japanese friends get this postscript, I fail the exam."


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 27, 2012)

May you have the happiest of birthdays, beautiful lady.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> May you have the happiest of birthdays, beautiful lady.



Thank you very much, Mr. Sexy Fox 


Now strip and give me a lapdance


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday, friend! Haven't talked to you in forever, I hope you're doing well. ;O;


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm home, and it's Summer. You know I'm already naked. 
Lapdance will have to wait until I get a little more drunk.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I'm home, and it's Summer. You know I'm already naked.
> Lapdance will have to wait until I get a little more drunk.



I can help you with the latter


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 27, 2012)

Body shots it is!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 27, 2012)

Wasn't expecting wakemezake, but I certainly won't complain!

(double posting just because I can)


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 27, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Best birthday message ever. Thank you! I'll ask my sexy male friends to lapdance for me. They probably won't mind
> 
> Why should I translate it for them? It's for me!
> Nope, not going to translate it for them.
> ...


Whoops, I messed up on a kanji.  It's 玉, not 弾.  Go back and re-read the message.  I changed the kanji and added another sentence.  "Close enough for you to smell him" is _*almost*_ correct 



Phoenix Goddess said:


> And saying "the perverted Densetsu" is totally natural.


Hey!  I didn't put "perverted" by my name in the original Japanese!

D:


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Whoops, I messed up on a kanji.  It's 玉, not 弾.  Go back and re-read the message.  I changed the kanji and added another sentence.  "Close enough for you to smell him" is _*almost*_ correct
> 
> Hey!  I didn't put "perverted" by my name in the original Japanese!
> 
> D:



You cleared up my sleeping issue. Thanks to you, I'll never be able to sleep again 
Unless I want disgusting nightmares about "大粒の汗が金玉". Seriously, you ruined it D:

Now you see why I took the liberty and called you perverted 

According to google translate you said...



Spoiler



Balls are flying in from big drops of sweat

In-class face of you.



They're flying in! Duck for cover!


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 27, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> You cleared up my sleeping issue. Thanks to you, I'll never be able to sleep again
> Unless I want disgusting nightmares about "???????". Seriously, you ruined it D:


"Close enough that you can smell _his balls_" was the line you missed.  As for the line I added...yeah, let's just keep that between ninjas.

Happy birthday 

_>
_*vanish*_

*EDIT*


Phoenix Goddess said:


> According to google translate you said...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Stop using Google Translate! 

You spend so much time yelling at others for doing it 


Spoiler: Actual Translation (NSFW)



"May the sweat fly from his balls and land on your face."


I meant to keep it between ninjas, but PG..._exposed_ it (pun intended).


----------



## benbop1992 (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday Pee Gee


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday, Pee Gee    

 



Phoenix Goddess said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > >>;


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday PG!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 27, 2012)

All this Japanese perversion; at least my Gallifreyan message to you was innocent. D:

And artwork prepared with a seventh sense doesn't sound that impressive when I already have at least eleven...


----------



## Rydian (Jul 27, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> All this Japanese perversion; at least my Gallifreyan message to you was innocent. D:
> 
> And artwork prepared with a seventh sense doesn't sound that impressive when I already have at least eleven...


I can't wait until I class-change and can gain that innuendo-awareness sense.

Then I'll see what your posts REALLY contain!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 27, 2012)

I wanted to say Happy birthday but then I saw the 4 pages this thread got and now I'm jealous.


Spoiler



Nah I'm just shitting around with 'ya. Happy Birthday


----------



## Depravo (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday PG. Have a good one. That's an order.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 27, 2012)

Have a good day sexy...where's my banana pics ? 




AlanJohn said:


> I wanted to say Happy birthday but then I saw the 4 pages this thread got and now I'm jealous.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Girls always get more, but I've seen PG's penis.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Happy birthday PG. Have a good one. That's an order.



An order? Damn... Roger that 



AlanJohn said:


> I wanted to say Happy birthday but then I saw the 4 pages this thread got and now I'm jealous.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wasn't expecting a happy birthday from you. Thanks  



Hadrian said:


> Girls always get more, but I've seen PG's penis.



How many times do I have to tell you, Hadrian. Imagining things you crave for, won't make them magically appear 


Thanks guys!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 27, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> How many times do I have to tell you, Hadrian. Imagining things you crave for, won't make them magically appear


You have hairy ballbags too.


----------



## DCG (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy B-day PG 
Have a excellent day 
(not going to use the beer one...)


----------



## narutopet112 (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birtday


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2012)

DCG said:


> Happy B-day PG
> Have a excellent day
> (not going to use the beer one...)



What's wrong with beer? 

Thank you!


----------



## Shiro09 (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday ex-sensei


----------



## DCG (Jul 27, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> DCG said:
> 
> 
> > Happy B-day PG
> ...



..... Drank a "little" too much, with medication.
Never had issues with 1 drink, but (I guess) 3 beer and a bottle tequilla is a whole different story....

The thought of the smell makes me sick now :s
So it's Soda and water for me the coming year


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, so many pages. =O

Happy birthday!
Looking at the age number that the temp showed made me wonder if the site supports ages over 99... Or if it just changes the year people put so it always remains 99 forever... How curious..


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 27, 2012)

Wowww 99 yo today! Happy birthday PG!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 27, 2012)

You don't see me much round here these days but I have to make an exception for PG's birthday thread

Happy Birthday  

Have an awesome day and hope everything has been going well for you


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Wow, so many pages. =O
> 
> Happy birthday!
> Looking at the age number that the temp showed made me wonder if the site supports ages over 99... Or if it just changes the year people put so it always remains 99 forever... How curious..


It seems to support my approximate age at the moment (sort of).


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday PG


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 27, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, so many pages. =O
> ...


Interesting... I guess the temp really isn't that limited, seeing as it can figure out the age of a time lord. =O


----------



## Devin (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy birthday.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


Eh, it's not straightforward. I have to fill in an incorrect birth year because the site software is only designed for linear calculations.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 27, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm sorry I just had to do it xD


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! 


But that picture is so creepy ;____;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday, PG! Please forgive me for my sins.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 28, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Happy Birthday, PG! Please forgive me for my sins.



Wear nothing but a thong, cluck like a chicken while shaking your butt, and don't forget to call yourself "Brandy". Only then will you be forgiven


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 28, 2012)

I think I missed your actual birthday  happy belated birthday though!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday (or belated Birthday) Phoenix Goddess!


----------



## Costello (Jul 28, 2012)

happy birthday!

no i'm not late, it's just time zones you know, er...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

I'll forgive you for "not being late", Costie.
All you have to do is sign this contract. You don't have to read through it. It's only legal mumbo jumbo and you'll have to pay me $2,000,000 each year for the rest of your life.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 28, 2012)

Happy (belated) birthday, PG! Still waiting on that Batman drawing


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 28, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Happy (belated) birthday, PG! Still waiting on that Batman drawing



Oh balls, I forgot all about that!
I don't think it will be any time soon, though. I'll PM you why.

Oh, and thank you!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2012)

happy b-day


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 28, 2012)

WTF it was your birthday??!!  Curses mobile site that doesn't tell me shit when I log on from my iPod!!!



Spoiler: Some Various Flora For Your Viewing Pleasure



















Hope you had a fabulous day!  Vaporize a few Collectors for me


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 29, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> WTF it was your birthday??!!  Curses mobile site that doesn't tell me shit when I log on from my iPod!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what I like!
I'll forgive you, just for the flowers.

Of course I'll shoot some Collectors in the face for you. I'll throw a warp at them for you while I'm at it 

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## basher11 (Jul 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Phoenix! 

and we haven't talked in a long time. 

here's to make up for that


Spoiler











edit: ah crap i'm late? shoot.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 29, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> But that picture is so creepy ;____;





Spoiler: What picture?


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 29, 2012)

It's PG's birthday! 

Happy birthday!


----------

